# Rusia: intenciones claras



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2011)

El siguiente video fue lanzado el 23 de noviembre como respuesta a las acciones de la OTAN y EEUU, en el video Dmitri Medvédev
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WUQgjYPz1uI

Parece haberse puesto seria la cosa.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 7, 2011)

Nunca he vivido una tercera guerra mundial..... qué será?



Y si Rusia le gana a los yankies?


Y si tenemos que cambiar la publicidad yankie por la rusa?


Ver rusas en vez de gringas?


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2011)

Están medio locos los rusos, tal vez se enojan y tiran unos misiles nucleares
Mira para qué usan sus bombas


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2011)

_"No sé con qué armas se librará la Tercera Guerra Mundial, pero en la Cuarta Guerra Mundial usarán palos y piedras"._

Albert Einstein.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

los que están locos son los eeuu ,ellos provocan y rusia reacciona ,alguien tiene que poner un freno a los eeuu


----------



## el indio (Dic 14, 2011)

El eterno problema de quien vigila al vigilante, ademas por la fuerza es dificil hacerlos entrar en razon, pero es cierto se creen los dueños de la verdad, de la mentira y de todo el resto.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> _"No sé con qué armas se librará la Tercera Guerra Mundial, pero en la Cuarta Guerra Mundial usarán palos y piedras"._
> 
> Albert Einstein.



Ni modo... El tío Albert ya no se va a enterar de que ya vamos como por la sexta, y la cosa pica y se extiende...


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 14, 2011)

me he quedado de piedra... y todo seguro pero seguro que es por falta de dinero.. cuando no hay dinero hay que realizar guerras para eliminar a la gente y así tener mas a los menos que queden XDDD

estos rusos.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2011)

Rusia está abierta al diálogo... Esperemos y la razón predomine en este tema.


----------



## Dano (Dic 16, 2011)

Rusia no tiene nada para atacar, solo un acorazado nuclear seguido por una nefasta infraestructura armamentista con una economía desastrosa...
A medida que pasan los años Rusia tiene menos población (dato bastante interesante que habla por si solo)
En fin, Rusia se cree que es la vieja URSS pero es solo un resto de algo...



Ademas no se para que se preocupa por EE.UU y la Unión Europea si tiene a China al costado...

Saludos.

PD: Es un opinión personal, no quiero ofender al pueblo ruso.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 16, 2011)

que tal foro,pues de que algo se va a dar puede ser,y no por que va entrar el 2012 ni cosas parecidas,dicen que si hay un conflicto sera por los problemas en la economia que se viven en estos momentos en el mundo,ambas partes tanto EU como Rusia a sus fuerzas armadas se les ha asignado menos recursos,así que no creo que sea tan masivo como en la guerra fria donde se construyo una cantidad de prototipos impresioantes,así como las lineas de produccion de armamento de ese entonces
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

no habia visto este tema.
dudo mucho una guerra asi, ya el mundo lo tiene claro como seria la escalada y es segurisimo que la presion de los paises lo evitarian.
luego llegado el caso de que se de el mal azar de que el destino nos juegue una malisima jugada y las acciones de una seguidilla de imbeciles *(que por desgracia el mundo no ha aprendido aun que SI se puede dar y entonces NO DEBERIAMOS permitir que imbeciles y locos gobiernen ningun pais de el mundo , pero . (sinfff ) sigue sucediendo )*  .
Rusia desmantelada y todo es suficiente para un desastre:

no se olviden el dolor de cabeza que es un pais como irak a pesar de estar años luz atrasado.
rusia tiene muchisimas bombas, viejas pero que hacen pum.
y cualquier pais , se ha visto en la historia que es arrastrado a una guerra se manipula , para que su pueblo sienta orgullo y se crea que la culpa la tiene siempre "el otro " , con lo cual tendremso todo un pais en contra de el otro , eso es millones d epersonas, no hay que subestimar eso .
y luego comienzan las alianzas y otros son empujados. 
se llama escalada.


----------



## franciscorlockwood (Ene 14, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada para atacar, solo un acorazado nuclear seguido por una nefasta infraestructura armamentista con una economía desastrosa...
> A medida que pasan los años Rusia tiene menos población (dato bastante interesante que habla por si solo)
> En fin, Rusia se cree que es la vieja URSS pero es solo un resto de algo...
> 
> ...


de acuerdo, lo unico que hace intocable a rusia es su arsenal atomico.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Nunca he vivido una tercera guerra mundial..... qué será?


 
quedate tranqui, nosotros tampoco .
y creo que nadie .





Neodymio dijo:


> Están medio locos los rusos, tal vez se enojan y tiran unos misiles nucleares
> *Mira para qué usan sus bombas*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzmXiVWgnv8


 
y los yankys ?? en que usan sus armas ?? deciem un periodo de tiempo en que no hayan jodido a nadie .





Dano dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada para atacar, solo un acorazado nuclear seguido por una nefasta infraestructura armamentista con una economía desastrosa...
> .


 
los arabes tienen menos, los vietnamitas menos ,........y ?? 

vos sos URSS y lanzas 100 misiles rusos nucleares auqnue tengan todos los circuitos como la mierda y salen igual, algunos en vez de caer en norteamerica caeran en otros lados _( ups......disculpe , me equivoque.......pero fue EEUU el que empezo ) ._
otros seran detenidos por la tecnologia norteamericana de deteccion y intercepcion temprana de misiles (suenen trompetas y musica yanky ) .........pero ......decime ;
cada misil nuclear que detonas en el aire, antes de llegar a la amada norteamerica , que le pasa ?? cuando explota , donde se desparraman todas las cosas nucleares /atomicas de ese misil ?? 
en el aire .
en tu aire 
en mi aire.


y si norteamerica hace un ataque quirurgico y tecnologico con misiles nucleares a la amada URSS y por ello mueren millones, como crees que quedaran los que viven ???
como dije , mira de ejemplo cualquier otro pais que haya atacado la amada norteamerica por el bien de la humanidad:
siempre se defendieron, siempre el odio trajo mas odio, cuando matas a una madre rusa sus hijos rusos quieren venganza.
cuando matas a una novia vietnamita su novio vietnamita quiere venganza.
cuando matas a un hermano argentino su hermano quiere venganza.

y los rusos tienen muchas cosas oxidandose con que vengarse.

hace mucho que se debio aprender que *quien comienza una guerra es un reverendo HDP y deberia ser detenido POR TODOS.*


solo contra hitler se unio el mundo , y ..........je........no llego a tanto pero .....tambien vi un "inicio "de union cuando el LOCO ENFERMO de busch se envalentono y comenzo a decir que el que no estaba a su favor era su enemigo y que hasta tiro onda de atacar a china, japon o no recuerdo cual .......
ahi se comenzaron a tejer uniones y se ve que le pararon el carro a ese pichon de enfermo mental .

Ha....muchachos.
nadie quiere de neuvo esto , y se ha demsotrado ya mil veces , nadie quiere a cierta gente :





 
ninguna nacion se deja humillar hasta la locura.
y cuando comenzas a matar, solo comenzas a hacer que te odien .


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 15, 2012)

Yo no me preocupo por las babosadas que dicen, y las barbaries que hacen en los paises que estan al otro lado del charco.

Mi preocupacion es la de los locos dirigentes de esta region latinoamericana:



 Solo quieren *perpetuarse en la cupula del gobierno.*
 *Satisfacer los caprichos de un grupo minotario y armado.*
 *Desangrar las riquezas de sus regiones.*
Inducir al pueblo, que *lo mejor de este mundo: es ser pobres.*
Inducir al pueblo, que *todos debemos pensar igual como lo manda el loco presidencial.*
 Y para colmo, *invitan y defienden a esos paises sedientos de guerras* (comunistas, capitalistas, musulmanes . . . todos se creen el gallito fino que mas manda).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Nunca he vivido una tercera guerra mundial..... qué será?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero que sean ucranianas las chicas de las publicidades similares a  milla jovovich





http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milla_Jovovich


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

pero don rey .............ahi esta en esa foto mila de cachorrita !!!!!!!!!!!!!!






solo falta que me pongas una foto de 





cuando hizo "el perfecto asesino "


(estan en mi lista de deseos por si alguna vez me encuentro con un genio de la lampara )

y hablando de cachorras, hace tiempo vi una foto de la angelina joli de chica, , de cuando era un pecado mirarla y babear , y era mucho mas hermosa que de grande .
la tenia guardada el papa ........hacia bien .



adjunto unas fotitos de la mila, y que nada es eterno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2012)

la edad     le sentó muy bien por cierto


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 15, 2012)

Y para colmo, *invitan y defienden a esos paises sedientos de guerras* (sea cual sea su politica y orientacion religiosa).

Pais sediendo de guerra... pais sediendo de guerra???.-...

ya se!!!! a los EEUU!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

haaa. justo te puse unas fotos que incluyen la tuya.
fijate.
la edads , es como la  de las flores:
primero ayuda a que florezcan ...........pero luego las marchita.

el otro dia me puse a buscar fotos de una mina, que para mi era un sueño , ..vi una noticia fea.
esa mina .........una vez su voz me enamoro , y encima era linda, no una mila , pero de joven era muy linda.
y el otro dia vi una foto actual.
un dessastre.
esta bien que esa mina tuvo sus problemas...........pero ....una lastima:
sinead o connor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2012)

siempre me pregunto,como sera el carater y esas cosas,si es romantica ,por ay al conocerla se viene abajo el ideal no?
por ay es mas mala o no es romantica, y si te pega?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si te pega?


 
el mayor problema es que no te de bola.

pero quedate tranquilo: pègarte no te va a pegar, es solo una actuacion lo de las peliculas .

..................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> haaa. justo te puse unas fotos que incluyen la tuya.
> fijate.
> la edads , es como la  de las flores:
> primero ayuda a que florezcan ...........pero luego las marchita.
> ...


una ves yo me enamore de la vos de una chica,huu mis ratones andaban a mil,llege a conocerla y era linda,no tanto,buen carácter,muy romántica ,pero al final no funciono,yo me la imaginaba flaca y era gordita ,yo me la imaginaba rubia(no se porque) y era morochita,lo bueno era que teníamos buen dialogo,pasábamos horas charlando ,en ese tiempo no aviá chat ni internet,era la telefonista de un lugar y yo era el telefonista de otro lugar.personalmente también charlábamos horas de cualquier pavada,me hubiera casado con ella si no fuera porque la choco un colectivo ,siempre la recuerdo con cariño



fernandob dijo:


> el mayor problema es que no te de bola.
> 
> pero quedate tranquilo: pègarte no te va a pegar, es solo una actuacion lo de las peliculas .
> 
> ..................................



en cerio mira si es una mujer de harmas llevar y te de da una buena paliza al primer desliz


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en cerio mira si es una mujer de harmas llevar y te de da una buena paliza al primer desliz


 
en serio , mira si es una mujer de armas llevar.........................che ..........hoy andas peor que nunca con la ortografia !!!!!!!

lo mas dramatico de una mujer es cuando te encontras con la sorpresa de que si lleva UN ARMA entre las piernas y no te habias dado cuenta, me refiero a que sea un traba.

en lo demas..............es como todo en la vida:
como los amigos, la familia, TODOS:
uno utiliza el proceso de conocer, si ves que no te va:
chau.

solo hay unos pocos casos donde la cosa se puede poner problematica la despedida:


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . lo mas dramatico de una mujer es cuando te encontras con la sorpresa de que si lleva UN ARMA entre las piernas y no te habias dado cuenta, me refiero a que sea un traba . . .



¿Ese comentario se refiere a la frase: "Tengo un retrazo de dos meses . . . y es tuyo"?.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> pero don rey .............ahi esta en esa foto mila de cachorrita !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Milla Jovovich

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milla_Jovovich

Ver foto en la Wiki


:baba:


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *NO DEBERIAMOS permitir que imbeciles y locos gobiernen ningun pais de el mundo* .



Te faltó LADRONES e  INMORALES

En realidad no están ta locos; si algo es rentable ¿Que mas da que se mueran los de Irak ? Total son bajitos y morenos, esos no cuentan. Si les da igual que se mueran los suyos* en esa misma guerra o en el sillón de su casa por sobredosis de grasa y/o falta de atención médica. Business is business.

*Total los que van a la guerra también son bajos y morenos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2012)

Ustedes creen que Rusia no tiene nada?

Realmente creen eso?

La mayor parte de la tecnología en guerras del mundo siempre provino de Rusia y Alemania...tambien de asia y los yankees compran esa tecnología.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2012)

Si, seguro que son "las hermanitas de la caridad", lo estoy viendo.
Pues serán igual de hp que los otros, mas o menos.


----------

